# Jericho Garrison in Vancouver, BC



## ReadyAyeReady (4 Apr 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knows much about the Jericho Garrison in Van.  As I've lived in Vancouver most of my life and I grew up here I have passed by the compound many times but have never really wondered much about it.  Now that I am going down there this thursday to visit a local reserve unit my interest in it has been sparked.  What's the history behind it and what is it like in there?  I can't find any info on the net about it at all.

I also had another question about it.  As I was passing by there the other day with my buddy (we went to check it out...from the outside anyway) we started talking about how the garrison is sitting on some pretty prime real estate.  Its right in a very posh area of vancouver down there.  My question is (and forgive me if it seems stupid) is why the heck doesn't the CF, which owns this massive chunk of primo real estate in vancouver, sell the land, make a kiiling, build a new base on cheaper land further out of the city and maybe make a decent profit...I know it would take a while to do something like that, but if the CF is strapped for cash like they always say they are, then why not look at creative ways of making some cash...the land they occupy in Jericho is worth a fortune...

Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## Blakey (4 Apr 2005)

> Jericho Garrison, former RCAF base
> Jericho Beach, West 4th Avenue, Vancouver
> 
> The area from Trimble Street to Highbury Street and 8th Avenue has a distinguished military heritage. The federal government gained the property first in 1920 for the purpose of establishing a sea-plane base. The early base was tiny, given the post-World War One refusal to spend money on the military. But in 1924 the base was expanded to provide hangars, offices, barracks and headquarters to the young RCAF. The RCAF presence on the coast was increasingly seen to be useful as the planes of Jericho Beach performed many functions on the Pacific coast, such as smuggling, narcotics and fisheries patrols, as well as vital surveying work.
> ...


http://www.heritagebc.ca/military.htm


----------



## combat_medic (4 Apr 2005)

ReadyAyeReady said:
			
		

> why the heck doesn't the CF, which owns this massive chunk of primo real estate in vancouver, sell the land, make a kiiling, build a new base on cheaper land further out of the city and maybe make a decent profit?



Watch and shoot on this one... it's in the works, more or less.

Furthermore, while the Jericho land is pretty valuable, so is Deadman's Island in Stanley Park in which HMCS Discovery is currently situated, and the Beatty Street Armoury where the BCRs are. Besides, eventually the land in Delta, PoCo, and Surrey will be equally valuable, but we do need to hang on to some land, and many of these buildings are historical landmarks.


----------



## beach_bum (4 Apr 2005)

When DND property is sold off, it becomes Crown Lands.  Do you think that the money comes back to DND?  No.  It doesn't.  It goes into the great big government pot.  So, regardless of what is sold, or when....it doesn't really matter.  That land does not turn into bullets or uniforms etc.


----------



## Cloud Cover (5 Apr 2005)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> So, regardless of what is sold, or when....it doesn't really matter.  That land does not turn into bullets or uniforms etc.



Well, thank goodness for that, you people would probably just issue the uniforms and shoot the bullets anyway. :


----------

